# Target Gone Too Soon



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't know how many of you have seen this, but I felt terrible when I read this. For this wonderful little dog to save so many and to go through so much to get to the U.S. and then have it's life ended because of a clerical error is just heartbreaking. Run free, Target, and know you'll never have to worry about another accident again.

Afghan Hero Dog Euthanized By Accident | AHN


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh my...I've heard some stories about dogs in Afghanistan...I don't know if this is the same one as the one I heard about who the troops were planning to keep....just tragic.

RIP Target


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

My heart broke when I read this article on so many levels this was just so wrong. He is in a much better place now. RIP sweet Target


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

To come all the way here, and have this happen to him, is just so wrong.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Target*

My heart is breaking for TARGET and his family!
This is inexcusable!!

REST IN PEACE, SWEET TARGET-You didn't deserve to die, you deserved to be honored! You are a Hero!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't read it.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Me neither, I cant read it. 

It is just too heartbreaking that something like this could happen. 

I cried all the way to work yesterday when I saw the other thread and the headlines... and that is without even reading the article.

Rest in Peace HERO TARGET.

You will be missed.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

and humans are supposed to be the intelligent species - makes you wonder.

RIP Target


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry Target. You deserved better.

RIP Target


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Target*

TARGET

God Bless you-you are a Hero!


----------

